# Car(Toy car) which can be controlled through serial port



## Devrath.N.D (Jan 1, 2007)

Dear friends,

In my school there is an exibhition this year. So i have decided to display a car which can be controlled through the computer. 

So my dear friends can you tell me the detailed steps and procedures to create this. You can also tell the website where i can get help

Please as fast as possible


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

IMHO not a school level project


----------



## Devrath.N.D (Jan 1, 2007)

Please, Please, Please help me and to your information i am compuetr teacher


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

when you have to show this in school?
please get an easier project or kids will make fun.NEVER heard of such thing


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

^^ wat do u mean never heard of such a thing havnt u seen bad boys 2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

nah


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

see it and besides v r currently working on a car controlled by voice commands wirelessly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

there are many such toys(voice commands)available in market but not the toy car in question.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

This project is more of a mechanical/electronics project then a computer project.

You will have majour problems with installing motors/gears and turning mechanics for the wheels and then u will have huge trouble controlling these mech thru digital ckts. sending signals and data exchange is the easiest part of it all.

SO if u really what to do this then u need three *rare* things-
1. a ingenious Mechanical engg dude
2. a electronics engg who is expert with digital ckts and basic microprocesors
3. a dumb programmer who can address the ports of the pc and read/write bits to those ports

Good luck!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

its immpossible for techs like us atleast


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

you need the support of government for this project computer sir.btw.was this project thought by you or given by the institution.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

My advice
1. Try to get hands on a remote controled toy car and then interface teh remote using a ckt to the PC. Tho this wont be a real project but a make-do
2. Search google using - R/c circuit cars,electronic interface serial port,servo motors, etc...

here are a few basics
Toy Car Tx/Rx 27MHz  - Tx/Rx means transmitter/reciever
A R/C Switch - R/C means remote controlled
Simplest R/C Circuit -  very simple R/c switch(u will need a array of R/c switches to control stuff

these are a lot to start with and quite hard to find on the net. So i wont search more now. if u really want to do this project then post details of ur porject here and then i will try and help.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

roller i think u took it a little too far ....

apna 8085 can do it ..... dont know but i think it will b possible with either 85-86 both can ctrl step-up motors and as it is a toy car u dont need to move all 4 tyres the rear/front 2 will be sufficient .... and if i am not wrong u can connect a 85/86 board to the serail port of ur pc


----------



## spynic (Jan 1, 2007)

hey can we call nasa in here??


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

if u hav their telephone number call em .... their expertise will really be helpful


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

isd rates applied(remember that) LOL


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

oops! My Bad! i took it for granted that he wants to build a R/c car!!!

anyways if we design a wired controller then too it is very complex...
using a 8085 or anyother microprocessor and servo motors is not an easy task. trust me i have done this. The coding of the microprocesor and PC interface is the easy part. Designing the ckt and the mechanics is the hard part...

anyways i have little exp in 8085 ckt design but a fair knowlidge of the basics and programming.. so if req i will be happy to help
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> its immpossible for techs like us atleast



BTW Nothing is Impossible!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 2, 2007)

Devrath.N.D said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> 
> In my school there is an exibhition this year. So i have decided to display a car which can be controlled through the computer.
> 
> ...


*img403.imageshack.us/img403/8842/lollercoaster3ts4.gif
i thought u r telling us how to make a Toy car which can be controlled through serial port.........

******u posted in wrong section********


----------



## gowtham (Jan 2, 2007)

i think there is an article once in electronics for u magazine on how to do this exactly. i have the magazine with me, if anyone wants to try


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 3, 2007)

tell me the issue num and month/year of the mag.. i have it most prob...

and @eagle_y2j - what the heck was that????


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 4, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> tell me the issue num and month/year of the mag.. i have it most prob...
> 
> and @eagle_y2j - what the heck was that????



heck ????


----------



## gowtham (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry rollercoaster,
just checked it. it was not about how to build the entire thing, but just a stepper motor!


----------

